# trolling motor for a 1648 MV



## swump (Feb 8, 2012)

I've got a Lowe 1648 MV with a new bow deck that I added for stand up fly fishing. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23564

I'm looking for a hand control bow hinge mount trolling motor. The Minn Kota Edge 45 looks like a good fit,but I'm not sure the 45" shaft 45 lb thrust is right for my boat.(I will not make any shaft length or thrust double entendre references here; and pardon my French).

With the hand control will I be able to get the handle up to waist high or higher with the motor running? I Expect to put a handle extension on, but I don't want the handle angled down too much. Is the 55" shaft necessary? 

Also, there a number remanufactured units available for about 1/3 less than a new one. Anyone have experience with a factory rebuilt trolling motor? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## jojo (Feb 8, 2012)

I have an edge 45 bow mount on my Crestliner 1648 and it pulls it just fine. It has troubles if you are trying to go up a strong current though.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 45lb 45" edge foot control on my MV1648. Works fine and speed 5 really moves


----------



## Snitzel (Feb 9, 2012)

I have an Alweld 1652 with a Minn Kota Riptide 55# thrust on it.
Works great and is 12 volt. I use primarily in salt water....very durable piece of equipment
I think it has a 52" shaft and is hand steering.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey swump,
You,ll probably want a 55" shaft if you want the head to be waist high. That's what I have on my boat. My build is in my signature below.


----------

